# Slight leak - Losing my mind



## mzambrzuski (Jun 13, 2020)

I recently bought a house that came with a sprinkler system. Never had one before so I'm excited to get it up and running to keep the lawn lush. I turned on each zone and noticed that one sprinkler head in Zone 2 will continue to slowly leak water when the zone is turned off. After doing some Googling, it appears that signifies a valve that isn't closing completely.

I found the valve that sourced Zone 2 and took it apart. Went ahead and replaced the diaphragm, spring, and solenoid screen/filter since the whole rebuild kit was less than $5. I checked the valve body and there were no rocks or anything that may not allow the valve to close. Put everything back together and turned the water back on, but the problem still remains.

I switched solenoids with the valve next to it and the leak remains. I feel like that eliminated the solenoid from being a potential culprit.

I've been researching for a few days now and absolutely can't understand why the leak remains. New diaphragm, clean valve body...what else could it be?!

I do have a master valve but this is the only zone that leaks, so I don't know how it could be that.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Is that zone on a slope? Is it just that there is no check valve with the heads and the water drains due to gravity at the end of the cycle?

Also do you see air coming out when you start that zone?


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Maybe try switching the wire to leaky zone with another zone in your controller and see what happens. Never know, maybe its getting a little current and partially opening. If so it might be a problem with controller. Just a though.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

With both a master valve and rebuilt zone valve, I'm inclined to think you are just seeing water draining from the lowest head. I prefer bodies with check valves for this reason. Rainbird Sam specifically.

If you had a stuck valve you would probably see water spraying from all the heads, just at a weaker rate.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 6, 2020)

Look at your street water meter and see if there is water flowing when the valve is off. If it is, then you are going in the right direction expecting a valve issue., if it isn't, then it could be water in the zone draining out.

You didn't say how long the water keeps seeping. Is it for hours or just minutes? How large is the zone? How many heads and distance of lines on the zone will determine how long it will seep.


----------



## mzambrzuski (Jun 13, 2020)

uts said:


> Is that zone on a slope? Is it just that there is no check valve with the heads and the water drains due to gravity at the end of the cycle?
> 
> Also do you see air coming out when you start that zone?


It is on a slope but it runs for quite awhile after the zone is shut off. I'll try and measure how long today, you may be right (I hope you are anyway)


----------



## mzambrzuski (Jun 13, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> Maybe try switching the wire to leaky zone with another zone in your controller and see what happens. Never know, maybe its getting a little current and partially opening. If so it might be a problem with controller. Just a though.


I did switch the solenoids and saw the same result when activating a different zone unfortunately. I was hoping it was that and would be a simple fix


----------



## mzambrzuski (Jun 13, 2020)

BigMike said:


> Look at your street water meter and see if there is water flowing when the valve is off. If it is, then you are going in the right direction expecting a valve issue., if it isn't, then it could be water in the zone draining out.
> 
> You didn't say how long the water keeps seeping. Is it for hours or just minutes? How large is the zone? How many heads and distance of lines on the zone will determine how long it will seep.


That's a good question. I'll turn it on and see if I can measure the time and update this thread. Thanks!


----------



## mzambrzuski (Jun 13, 2020)

Quick update: Water still dribbles out of two sprinkler heads, probably for 30-45 minutes, but that makes me think it may just be the water draining from the pipe and not an actual leak (since the water does stop eventually).

Thank for all your help, everyone!


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, sounds like your lateral line draining down to the lowest head. Check valve heads will solve that if it bothers you or creates wet spots.


----------

